# Dominant Colours?



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

If two completely opposite coloured bettas were bred would there be equal amounts of both colours in the spawn or, do fish colours have dominant traits? like if i bred a...like...a blue fish with a red fish (just an example) would the red (maybe) show up more in the spawn than the blue. Im assuming so, but just making sure. 
If i am right can you list dominant and recessive colours please?  or at least try xD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Red is the most dominant color in bettas. If you breed anything to a red your going to get a lot of reds.

I don't suggest breeding two different colored fish unless your looking for something in specific. Breeding a blue and a red are going to give you a bunch of multicolored "mutt" looking fish.

Go to www.bettysplendens.com and read the articles she has under "Genetics Study" there is a lot of useful information there on genetics.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

thaaaaank you


----------

